# what age to sell a foal?



## darkhorse123 (25 October 2011)

I am not buying or selling but concerned by something i have heard and wanting facts please.
What age is it appropriate to sell a foal to new owners and take it away from its mum?


----------



## aimeetb (25 October 2011)

Sometimes people wean early for growth reasons or mums health reason etc but generally the earliest is 6 months. TBH if something was weaned earlier i think it may still be a little inappropriate to move it unnecessarily before that as the stress could be really upsetting for something that is so young.

What have you heard?? 

xxx


----------



## darkhorse123 (25 October 2011)

Ive pmd you aimee


----------



## aimeetb (25 October 2011)

Got ya! PM'd back! xx


----------



## Alexart (25 October 2011)

I usually wean at 6 or 7 months, then I wait a month or so after weaning so they have got over the stress of it, are good on a halter/feet etc, eating hay/haylage if not already and have been vaccinated/chipped passported, and if gelding then I wait 6 weeks after that so the baby is all healed and ready to go.  I think it means a far more happy foal and a far more chilled out and ready to cope with the world baby, it has worked very well with the 40 odd I've bred over the years.  I never understand people who wean and take the foal the same day, or wean under 6 months - how stressful must that be!!!! I'm all for not rushing animals and it pays off in the long run!

What have you heard?


----------



## cloppy (25 October 2011)

agree with aimee 6 months or older.  I weaned last year at nearly 8 months as the weather was too bad to transport the mares.  I leave the foals in their home environment too.  What has concerned you?


----------



## a kind of magic (25 October 2011)

Yep... 6 months or older.  My stallion (bought as a foal) was literally only just 5 months and he was abruptly weaned (mum was fine, just didn't fit in with the stud's 'timing' as he was a later baby) and he didn't cope very well at all.  His son is now 6 months old, we are gradually weaning him off mum now and if we were selling would wait til he was 7 months so he was weaned properly.


----------



## crabbymare (25 October 2011)

Sell at any age but foal stays with mum until its weaned which would normally be around 6 months old. Foal leaves after weaning at the buyers convenience.


----------

